# gold glitter melting



## AurumShine (Mar 15, 2009)

i recover gold from gold plated pins but it is gold glitter i make a home made hho tourch i use hho tourch and gold melting dish to melt this glitter but the problem is that glitter blow away from the tourch i can melt small amount of gold glitter


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 15, 2009)

aurumshin said:


> i recover gold from gold plated pins but it is gold glitter i make a home made hho tourch i use hho tourch and gold melting dish to melt this glitter but the problem is that glitter blow away from the tourch i can melt small amount of gold glitter


I am assuming you are talking about melting the gold powder, and it's blowing away because of the action of the torch. 

When you introduce the flame to the gold powder, do so from a distance. Allow the flame to heat the gold slowly. As the flux cover in the dish (that is important) gets fluid, it will start trapping the particles, which are now getting quite hot. Once they start to melt, lower the torch so it is closer to the gold, melting the tiny bits all the faster. Once the metal forms a button, you can use the button to pick up the little blobs that have not joined the button. Swirl it around the dish to act as a collector. 

I melted a lot of gold in my years. All of it by torch. You will find that even the clearest of gold will toss off the occasional miniscule ball. I used a melting tray made of asbestos to catch the bits that were thrown from the dish. It might amount to a few grains (a gram) after melting as much as 75 ounces. The loss is small, but easily recovered with care. 

If your gold has been recovered from a dirty solution and is not well washed, or refined a second time, I think you'll find that that plays a role in how active it is when it is melted. You may actually see bits flying off as they are energized by the torch. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 15, 2009)

As a side note:

You can see a video of me melting powdered gold with a torch on my website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

Steve


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 15, 2009)

aurumshin, can you tell us about your torch?

Is it of your own design?
Randy


----------



## Oz (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes please, I would love to hear details of your construction of an HHO torch set-up. I have considered building a dry cell stack for on demand hydrogen for melting platinum group metals.


----------



## AurumShine (Mar 16, 2009)

First thanks Harold-v and lasersteve I see laser steve website and his melting video I do whole procedure which laser steve do in his video I can melt gold glitter without any loses of glitter thanks once again Harold –v and laser steve –
*
Now about my hho torch *
Yes it is my own design 
My hho torch is consist of these parts 
(1)	hho cell
(2)	electrolyser 
(3)	oil cooled transformer 20 volt 15 amp
(4)	16 diode number 6a10 
(5)	Bubbler ( at is made of 60ml syringe )
(6)	Tourch( I use 50 ml syringe niddle )
(7)	Two ballon 
(8)	Rubber pipe 
*Hho cell*
Hho cell is consist of four rectangular steel plates four nylon nut bolts and two steel nut bolt I see many more video about hho cell some guys use mason jar which is made of glass , water filter core which is made of crystal plastic and pvc , some use pvc pipe but I use small sports water cooler I remove outer foam and plastic case .electrolyser
I use distill water and caustic soda ( NAOH) sodium hydro oxide small amount in distill water to electrolyze the water .
Transformer
I use a oil cooled transformer . transformer core is 2 x 2 wire guage is 21 and 17 primary turn is 440 and secondary turn is 45 + 45 . I use full wave transformer not bridge wave . transformer volt is 20 and ampere is 15 .
diode 
I use 16 diodes number is 6a10 diode is used to convert ac into dc . 
Bubbler
It is used as flash back arrestor. If flash back into the hho cell .
Hho cell will be blast .it is also used to clean the hydrogen and oxygen gas bubbler is made of 60ml syringe I use two bubbler in my hho torch .
Torch
I use 50 ml syringe niddle 
Syringe needle hole is very thin so the gas velocity will be high, so the fire will never be back, but some times the gas pressure is less than to resist the gas flow inside syringe needle and the pressure go down, the fire will back in to the needle and will burn it, but not as a flash back to the cell, and if that happen I must put the needle in the water at once
For hole of fire nozzle must have high gas speed to eliminate back fire.
Gold and art works is one of important applications with
Some guys used bronze wool torch 

Balloon 
Balloon is used to save hho and safety equipment for hho cell because syringe hole is thin the whole gas which is generated in hho cell not pass through the needle at a time this extra gas save in ballon . if you not use ballon the extra gas which not pass through syringe niddle blast the hho cell . 




[IMG:1024:768]http://i40.tinypic.com/29cw8ee.jpg[/img]

[IMG:1024:768]http://i40.tinypic.com/1674ld4.jpg[/img]


[IMG:1024:768]http://i39.tinypic.com/2cztuko.jpg[/img]

[IMG:1024:768]http://i41.tinypic.com/zslo44.jpg[/img]

[IMG:1024:768]http://i40.tinypic.com/2a0c41x.jpg[/img]


[IMG:1024:768]http://i41.tinypic.com/2v97vhh.jpg[/img]

[IMG:1024:768]http://i40.tinypic.com/i2nl9h.jpg[/img]

[IMG:1024:768]http://i42.tinypic.com/21b9bv6.jpg[/img]


----------



## nicknitro (Mar 16, 2009)

Sounds like you need some further refining. The gold flake made from fingers, or the glittering gold shell from dissolveing the copper/nickel from pins will only discourage you when you get an assay as to the buttons final value. I have heard Harold and numerous old timers "Steve" say that the gold powder will not blow away if you follow "Steves" Practice. 

If the gold is very finely powdered, " Not glittering at all" after a precipitation from an HCL + Peroxide or AR or HCL + Chlorine solution. You should filter the precipitates and store them dry unlessyou have strong belief they contain silver nitrate. Until such time as you can reprocess them economically.

I am still learning so correct me please.

Good Luck
Nick :wink:


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 16, 2009)

aurumshin you remin me one of my friends. he once said that he is not going to buy any machine becouse as somebody made them he can do better. and believe me he did so and create or duplicate most of his machinery which he is still using. that was 3D cutting table, tamper machine, geothermal heat pump, jukebox and many more. he even wrote software for operating them. he and you are pure genius for me.


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

That,s great aurumshin,
About how many watts does it use?
Randy


----------



## AurumShine (Mar 17, 2009)

it used 250 Watt ....


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

So basically how much gold could you melt with this torch at one time?
Perhaps a gram or two?
Randy


----------



## AurumShine (Mar 18, 2009)

if i use syringe niddle i can melt two to three grams 
i can also use oxygen acetylene blow pipe ( torch) its flame is so big and i can melt 10 to 15 grams .when i use my oxygen acetylene blow pipe i increase transformer voltage and gas flow is so high in blow pipe nozzle i insert bronze wool for no flash back to hho generator .i making a pulse width modulation circuit to use the less watt .


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 21, 2009)

I see.
How much do you increase the voltage?

Also, how do you pipe the gas through an acetylene torch?
By just using one side? By that I mean just the oxygen valve perhaps.....?
Randy


----------



## AurumShine (Mar 21, 2009)

when i use syringe niddle transformer voltage is 14 . when i use oxygen hydogen blow pipe (torch) transformer voltage is 18 .it means watt is 288 

yes i use one side of torch oxygen valve. because hydrogen and oxygen mix so i use one side second acetylene valve is spear.
i making a another power supply in which i use computer power supply and pulse width modulation circuit which use less watt.


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 21, 2009)

That sounds like a huge increase in gas for such a small increase in wattage......great!


----------

